# Bergbau - Wo gibt es welche Erze? (Kupfer bis Thorium)



## Fiyu (3. Mai 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kupfer
&#9658;Durotar
&#9658;Tirisfal
&#9658;Mulgore

&#9658;Wald von Elwynn
&#9658;Rotkammgebirge
&#9658;Westfall
&#9658;Dun Morough​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Zinn
&#9658;Brachland
&#9658;Steinkrallengebirge

&#9658;Rotkammgebirge
&#9658;Loch Modan​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Eisen
&#9658;Arathihochland
&#9658;Tausend Nadeln
&#9658;Desolace
&#9658;Schlingendorntal
&#9658;Alteracgebirge

&#9658;Schlingendorntal
&#9658;Desolace
&#9658;Tausend Nadeln
&#9658;Arathihochland
&#9658;Alteracgebirge​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Silber
&#9658;Arathihochland
&#9658;Tausend Nadeln

&#9658;Arathihochland
&#9658;Tausend Nadeln​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Gold
&#9658;Ödland
&#9658;Arathihochland

&#9658;Ödland
&#9658;Arathihochland​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Mithril
&#9658;Hinterland
&#9658;Azshara
&#9658;Brennende Steppe
&#9658;Ödland
&#9658;Sengende Schlucht
&#9658;Tanaris

&#9658;Hinterland
&#9658;Azshara
&#9658;Brennende Steppe
&#9658;Ödland
&#9658;Sengende Schlucht
&#9658;Tanaris​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Thorium
&#9658;Azshara
&#9658;Winterquell
&#9658;Östliche Pestländer
&#9658;Brennende Steppe
&#9658;Silithus
&#9658;Un'Goro Krater

&#9658;Azshara
&#9658;Winterquell
&#9658;Östliche Pestländer
&#9658;Brennende Steppe
&#9658;Silithus
&#9658;Un'Goro Krater​*


*Hinweis:* _Die Erze, die mit dem Addon Burning Crusade dazugekommen sind, werden noch folgen._​


----------



## Fiyu (3. Mai 2007)

*Hallo liebe Buffed-Community,

ich habe es mir mal zur Aufgabe gemacht, einen Thread mit allen Erzen zu erstellen und wo man sie am besten farmen kann. Es sind noch nicht alle Erze vorhanden, aber die Restlichen werden auf jeden Fall noch nachgetragen. Ich hoffe hiermit den einen oder anderen helfen zu können, wenn man wieder nicht weiss wo man am besten farmen geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

_Verbesserungsvorschläge & Kritik können gerne hier oder via PN abgegeben werden._


lg
Fiyu​


----------



## Merona (4. Mai 2007)

Super  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Hilft ungemein viel weiter. THX. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Simyo (4. Mai 2007)

/sticky


----------



## Phantoll (4. Mai 2007)

Na das ist ja mal eine super sache!!!



 vote4sticky!


----------



## M. Emran (5. Mai 2007)

Kennt ihr das addon Gatherer????
Ist einfach obergeil, denn es markiert und zählt Mineralienvorkommen auf der karte. Ist einfach perfekt für bergbauer!!!!!!!!!!!
Würd ich jedem empfehlen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gramarye (5. Mai 2007)

übrigens nicht nur gut für bergbauer sondern auch für kräuterkundler usw.


----------



## Simyo (6. Mai 2007)

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Silber
> ...



ich habe auch schon im Brachland Silber gefunden


----------



## Fendulas (6. Mai 2007)

Simyo schrieb:


> ich habe auch schon im Brachland Silber gefunden


Und es scheint mir als würde man überall Kupfervorkommen finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also das gibt es einfach zu oft.
Oke, Scherbenwelt vllt nicht.


----------



## Radoryx (7. Mai 2007)

> Kennt ihr das addon Gatherer????
> Ist einfach obergeil, denn es markiert und zählt Mineralienvorkommen auf der karte. Ist einfach perfekt für bergbauer!!!!!!!!!!!
> Würd ich jedem empfehlen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Es gibt auch den Cartographer, der hat die Koords und speichert alles, was du findest z.B.: Erze, Kräuter, Truhen etc.


----------



## Fiyu (7. Mai 2007)

Natürlich findet man einige Erze auch in Gebieten, die oben nicht aufgezählt sind. Allerdings sind sie dort seltener, und daher schlechter zum farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg
Fiyu


----------



## Ashraan (8. Mai 2007)

/sticky dude! hilft mir wirklich weiter!


----------



## Norret (9. Mai 2007)

Sind Goldvorkommen nicht random und können so gut wie überall vorkommen?


----------



## Fendulas (9. Mai 2007)

Norret schrieb:


> Sind Goldvorkommen nicht random und können so gut wie überall vorkommen?


Hab ich auch gedacht.
Außerdem können die Barren auch von Alchemisten hergestellt werden.


----------



## Badmulder (10. Mai 2007)

Das ist doch mal eine echte Hilfe. Vielen Dank


----------



## bogus666 (10. Mai 2007)

Thorium gibt es auch eine Menge in Un'Goro.


----------



## Len (10. Mai 2007)

Habs ma gesticked.
Kuckt ma, dass hier nich zuviel gespammt wird sondern wirklich nur Erzvorkommen geposted werden; viele Forenuser werden euch dankbar sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fiyu (11. Mai 2007)

bogus666 schrieb:


> Thorium gibt es auch eine Menge in Un'Goro.



Danke, habe es hinzugefügt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






len schrieb:


> Habs ma gesticked.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



lg
Fiyu


----------



## Ruansiel (15. Mai 2007)

Jup, sehr hilfreich ist der Gatherer (wie auch diese Zusammenstellung) - besonders die Austauschfunktion mit Gruppen- oder Gildenmitgliedern!

Witzig wäre auch ein Forenaddon, daß überflüssige Satzzeichen zählt, nicht wahr, M.Emran ;-)

Danke für diese Übersicht, werde sie in den nächsten Tagen ausgiebig nutzen!


----------



## dejaspeed (15. Mai 2007)

Mithril gibt es auch im schlingendorntal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir nutzen innerhalb der Gilde Cartographer und gleichen auch die positionen von Vorkommen allerart untereinander ab.


----------



## M@ximu$ (22. Mai 2007)

dejaspeed schrieb:


> Mithril gibt es auch im schlingendorntal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




achja ? bin grad in schlingendorntal unterwegs und habe noch kein erzvorkommen gesehen. 
kannst dumir etwas genaueres sagen? wäre nett  thx


----------



## Dagonzo (28. Mai 2007)

Naja viel Mithril gibts im Schlingendorntal nun auch wieder nicht. Generell kann man sagen, da wo Mobs ab 30 sind, gibts Eisen und Mithril bei Mobs ab 40. Thorium bei Mobs ab Level 50.


----------



## scrapid (5. Juni 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Zinn
&#9658;Brachland
&#9658;Steinkrallengebirge

das gibts doch im Hügeland in massen​


----------



## Spio (6. Juni 2007)

Find ich klasse das mitden erzen hab so schon einiges gefunden THX!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## razaik (11. Juni 2007)

scrapid schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Zinn
> ...




hab zinn au im arathi gesehen, als ich eisn farmen wollte



im schlingendorntal gibts mithril   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blodohmen (13. Juni 2007)

Mytrillerz gibt es in Tausend Nadeln in der Höle vom spalthuf und auf dem Berg von den Flugtrachen


----------



## LordSubwoof (13. Juni 2007)

also ich hab mir nicht alles durchgelesen, sry wenns schon wer angemerkt hat. aber du solltest doch unter zinn dringend noch thousand needles eintragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 find das ein top abbau gebiet für zinn/eisen.


----------



## -SaVer- (15. Juni 2007)

> Zinn
> 
> &#9658;Brachland
> &#9658;Steinkrallengebirge
> ...




Ich habe auch schon eine grosse Zinmine in Westfall gesehen ^^

Und in Verwüstete Lande gibt es auch viel Minithril...


----------



## Melodix (17. Juni 2007)

hallo erst mal in deiner erzesammlung fehlt noch das teufelseisen.

ich habe in der sengenden schlucht welches gefunden.

nur weiß ich noch nicht wo ich lernen kann es zu verhütten.?

vielleicht weiß da ja jemand rat?


----------



## Lakmaran (21. Juni 2007)

teufelseisen wirst du kaum in der sengenden schlucht finden, das gibts nur in der scherbenwelt. ich denke mal, du meins dunkeleisen, das findest du in der sengenden schlucht und in der brennenden steppe, verhütten lernst du bei einem zwerg in den schwarzfelstiefen, weiss leider nicht mehr bei welchem...


----------



## Melodix (24. Juni 2007)

Lakmaran schrieb:


> teufelseisen wirst du kaum in der sengenden schlucht finden, das gibts nur in der scherbenwelt. ich denke mal, du meins dunkeleisen, das findest du in der sengenden schlucht und in der brennenden steppe, verhütten lernst du bei einem zwerg in den schwarzfelstiefen, weiss leider nicht mehr bei welchem...




stimmt ich meinte natürlich dunkeleisen um das verhütten zu lernen muss man glaube ich auch ein paar barren der verschiedensten erze mitbringen ich weiß leider nicht genau welche.


----------



## Melodix (24. Juni 2007)

-SaVer- schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon eine grosse Zinmine in Westfall gesehen ^^
> 
> Und in Verwüstete Lande gibt es auch viel Minithril...




im Dämmerwald beim ogerhorst gibt es auch jede menge zinn. 
die respannzeit war bei mir auch recht gut musste nicht lange warten. 
das kann natürlich auch zufall gewesen sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaJanko (9. Juli 2007)

Ich habe mir den Cartograher downgeloaded, und der hat schon alle Standorte von Kräutern in sich gespeichert: Sprich ich weis wo alle sind.... Gibts sowas auch Bergbau...??


----------



## Dana Scully (9. Juli 2007)

Schaut mal hier

Rund um den Beruf Bergbau


----------



## rataroll (29. Juli 2007)

was ist besser Gatherer oder Cartographer ??
 ty =)


----------



## toxtronic (21. August 2007)

wo bleiben die neuen erze von bc?


----------



## Shemeneto (12. März 2008)

Also ich muss sagen ich nutze buffed schon sehr sehr lange habe mich jetzt mal angemeldet und bin echt verblüft das einem noch mehr geholfen werden kann,

echt gut weiter so


----------



## Foldor (12. März 2008)

Gatherer ist doch aber nicht das einzige AddOn, welches diese Funktion mit sich bringt, oder??
Bin der Meinung, dass ich ein anderes AddOn habe. Dieses zeigt mir auch auf der Karte an wo ich die ganzen Erze gefunden habe.
Welche zusätzlichen Funktionen sind denn in Gatherer integriert??? Lohnt sich ein Wechsel des AddOns??
Habe mal gehört, dass man die Standorte der Erze als Datei an beispielsweise ein Gildenmitglied schicken kann. Der fügt diese dann in Gatherer ein und sieht somit die Stellen auf seiner Karte.


----------



## Roger976 (9. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  danke, hat mir sehr weitergeholfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grünhaupt (10. Juli 2008)

/sticky


----------



## ChAzR (20. August 2008)

danke genau das was ich nachder umskillung gebrauchen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black_Shadow_Hunter (15. Oktober 2008)

* Cool, danke das hilft mir sehr viel weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bin gerade neu in WoW eigestiegen (Krieger Mensch)
danke,danke,danke Leute!!! *


----------



## Black_Shadow_Hunter (15. Oktober 2008)

* Cool, danke das hilft mir sehr viel weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bin gerade neu in WoW eigestiegen (Krieger Mensch)
danke,danke,danke Leute!!! *


----------

